# ***OFFICIAL*** Anthony Pettis vs. Rafael dos Anjos Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Lightweight bout: 155 pounds*
*Main event - Five round fight for the UFC Lightweight Title*















​


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm surprised nobody has pulled out yet. WAR PETTIS!!!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

After Bones Pettis is my fav champ to watch for sure. I get very, very excited for his fights, so there better not be an injury!!! WAr PETTIS!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I wouldn't say it would be out of this world for RDA to pull off a win here, but I am going Pettis.


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

Pettis via cartwheel kick because why not?


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Dos Anjos on dem roids.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

RDA is the same vein of fighter as Bendo and Gil and I don't see what advantages in style, skill or athleticism he ha over Pettis's previous opponents. For that reason RDA will go lose all the same. that is and its a big if. Anthony Pettis can actually get himself wo the cage without breaking something 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Pettis all day, might be a tough fight but I believe he got the skillz


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

Pettis will make this look easy. He is in his prime, he is finally healthy, and i have complete confidence that will he will obliterate RDA.

There's no one in the whole division that can actually challange a healthy Pettis, which he is :thumb02:


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

RDA is very solid, but Pettis has that magic, he is another level. Taking Melendez out after that lay off was insane.


----------



## marky420 (Oct 26, 2012)

I don't think Pettis loses to the ultimate jack of all trades. More interested in seeing him fight the winner of Cerrone and Khabib.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Stormy skies ahead for Rafael dos Anjos. I will just seat back and enjoy the show this time. Should be a great fight.


----------



## rodolfo (Jan 28, 2014)

RDA 1st round TKO


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Hoping for a Pettis win but have that nagging feeling I always get before a champ gets wrecked.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

K R Y said:


> Hoping for a Pettis win but have that nagging feeling I always get before a champ gets wrecked.


I don't see anyone wrecking Pettis. KO or sub loss - sure, that's always a possibility in this sport but someone being so much better than Pettis that they'd just wreck him, doubt it.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Rauno said:


> I don't see anyone wrecking Pettis. KO or sub loss - sure, that's always a possibility in this sport but someone being so much better than Pettis that they'd just wreck him, doubt it.


I would be very interested in Frankie Edgar vs Anthony Pettis, and I think their is always a chance at Khabib Cain Velasquezing him.

But it won't be RDA, RDA to be DOA with a TKO in RD1


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

marky420 said:


> I don't think Pettis loses to the ultimate jack of all trades. More interested in seeing him fight the winner of Cerrone and Khabib.


Agreed, Jack of all trades, Gil, Bendo Notice the trend. If your gonna beat Pettis you will have to be better at something I think.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I need a pick me up after the hendricks/brown disappointment, please be a good fight, please be a good fight, please be a good fight.


----------



## Stardog (Feb 24, 2013)

Awesome from Dos Anjos.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Welll RDA looks fast as f*** tonight, WTF that working on speed is paying off huge.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Rogan needs to get off RDA' nuts..


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

Dos Anjos looking like a beast.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Rauno said:


> Rogan needs to get off RDA' nuts..


I don't know I am kinda sharing his reaction, its hard not to over state how good he looks based on the shock of it because your were not expecting it.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

God damn this fight is breaking my heart.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

If you aren't impressed with Dos Anjos by now you're just a sad Pettis nuthugger. I'm not a fan of either guy but Dos Anjos is looking like a monster so far. Very impressed.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Pettis started looking good in the third till that takedown.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

RDA has been completely dominant so far. Very impressive. 30-27 after 3 rounds.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I feel like Pettis might be too much of a petty boy. He looked up at that camera and sighed. If I had an ounce of the ability he had, I'd LOVE to see my face wrecked like that. Dudes like Diego Sanchez with anything near the ability of Pettis would be incredible.

Dos Anjos is edging the striking now, but DESTROYED the early striking to tire Pettis out, something I didn't reckon would happen. His wrecking is taking the fight and Pettis needs the stoppage now. Dos Anjos is beating him all around the clock and it's all strategy.

RDA and Weidman. The age of strategy is upon us.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

As soon as Pettis seems to get some good shots in, bam, takedown. :/


----------



## suspectchin (Apr 29, 2014)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I feel like Pettis might be too much of a petty boy. He looked up at that camera and sighed. If I had an ounce of the ability he had, I'd LOVE to see my face wrecked like that. Dudes like Diego Sanchez with anything near the ability of Pettis would be incredible.
> 
> Dos Anjos is edging the striking now, but DESTROYED the early striking to tire Pettis out, something I didn't reckon would happen. His wrecking is taking the fight and Pettis needs the stoppage now. Dos Anjos is beating him all around the clock and it's all strategy.
> 
> RDA and Weidman. The age of strategy is upon us.


Do you consider Dos Anjos elite yet? Haha. 

Win or lose tonight, his ability to mix up his entire game has just been improving more and more. He's a true mixed martial artist.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Come on Pettis, KO now!!!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I can't believe how good RDA looks the speed and intense pressure is just staggering. Performance of a lifetime here.


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

That's an enormous leap in conditioning rda made ... just driven by motivation? that would be impressive.
I don't mean to sound accusatory or take anything away from RDA, he has been very impressive this fight.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Toxic said:


> I can't believe how good RDA looks the speed and intense pressure is just staggering. Performance of a lifetime here.


I totally agree. He worked and bull rushed Pettis all night. I would have never expected this. Damn.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

suspectchin said:


> Do you consider Dos Anjos elite yet? Haha.
> 
> Win or lose tonight, his ability to mix up his entire game has just been improving more and more. He's a true mixed martial artist.


PMd Sportsman after the second round telling him as much.I can't tell what I'm more impressed about. Beating him in striking is big, huge I guess, but I feel like that's just an "in the moment" thing. What's amazing to me is the absolute domination in grappling. That's not a "feel it on the night" thing. That comes down to style and technique.

What's crazy is how much I'm looking forward to Khabib and RDA now cause I literally CAN'T tell who wins. I thought Khabib easily beats Pettis but this is completely different now.

I don't think RDA is unbeatable (lol) but after a performance like that I rank him higher than than Lawler.





EDIT: For the record, me 'dissing' RDA, look at all of the comments in this thread. People can't believe the jump in his skill from RDA. To predict this was to predict a leap in his abilities, which is incredibly hard to do.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

That crowd sucked at the end when they all knew Rafael won lol


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Solid fight, RDA looked fantastic.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Pettis quit, he may not have tapped but he has quit and is just in survival mode.


----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

Just going to call this now but RDA will test positive for something. 

I'm sorry but that isn't the same man who fought Nate.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Toxic said:


> Pettis quit, he may not have tapped but he has quit and is just in survival mode.


I said that he had heart in the second. I changed my mind by the third. I didn't see it in him anymore.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

RDA: "Jesus Christ can do anything". Man, Jesus really went in town to Pettis. That was an amazing performance by RDA.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Well, goddamn! 

I just hope that the true champion comes back to the division and takes his rightful place at the throne - Clay Guida!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Azumo said:


> Just going to call this now but RDA will test positive for something.
> 
> I'm sorry but that isn't the same man who fought Nate.


I saw a few people say that already but I dont feel it would make THAT much of a difference. Conditioning, alright, sure, but as Pettis is saying, it's a punch in the first round. He was winning from then on. Conditioning might have looked good from RDA but it wouldnt have came up regardless.


----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I saw a few people say that already but I dont feel it would make THAT much of a difference. Conditioning, alright, sure, but as Pettis is saying, it's a punch in the first round. He was winning from then on. Conditioning might have looked good from RDA but it wouldnt have came up regardless.


So are you saying Pettis wins if his eye doesn't get ****ed up?


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

LOL at Pettis being P4P, watch Cowboy win and find himself fighting for the title..


----------



## suspectchin (Apr 29, 2014)

Dos Anjos is the most improved fighter in the UFC. Jeremy Stephen's highlight reel is now a UFC champion. I'm so happy for him and he deserves it. He's worked so hard to improve his game and mix it up.

A lot of people are eating crow tonight. Who would have thought?


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Azumo said:


> Just going to call this now but RDA will test positive for something.
> 
> I'm sorry but that isn't the same man who fought Nate.


I agree, RDA looks different from 2 years ago and not just skill but real physical strength and endurance difference. Hate implying someone is taking something without proof, but my "gut" tells me something is up. But then again maybe he was a serious under achiever before, who knows?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Khabib is happy.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

After watching 5 round of this fight, I can very comfortably say RDA is... The ugliest man in the UFC... Oofda


----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

RDA wasn't even tired when he was doing that interview. He looks like he barely broke a sweat and fought like a machine the whole time. PEDDDDDDDDDDDDS


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

Sad Pettis fans everywhere lol.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Man ...I think Jesus really hates Pettis.


----------



## Stardog (Feb 24, 2013)

Pettis isn't that dangerous if he can't land a decent kick.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

What a fight. :jaw:

5 rounds of pure technique, aggression and strategy by Rafael Dos Anjos. 
The NEW UFC LW Champion of the world. 
His corner was from the 1st round saying "you have to hit first, all the time". That's why he was giving Pettis no space for his "flashiness". 

RDA is powerful, he is precise and he is aggressive and his ground game is no Benson Henderson's, as he is a very technical BJJ fighter. That's the reason he dominated Pettis on the mat and avoided his sub attempts.
What about that wrestling? Damn, he took Pettis down at will multiple times.

Pettis was three steps behind RDA *technically* during the whole fight, so his frustration showed up very early and that helped the impression RDA was even more pumped than he was.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Azumo said:


> So are you saying Pettis wins if his eye doesn't get ****ed up?


ABSOLUTELY not. The eye made no difference. What I'm saying is that PEDs wouldnt have allowed RDA to fuk up his eye in seconds. What difference would they make? So if you're saying PEDs made RDA win, I was saying that he could have juiced to the eyeballs or not, and it would have changed a single thing cause RDA beat Pettis down in the very first by purely being better.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Well seems the belt will be changing hands again soon because Khabib will probably maul two onions again.

I like when the divisions are unpredictable.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> Khabib is happy.


Really? Guy who got grappled to hell by Melendez for a decent amount of time Vs guy who's main standout skill is his grappling?

I'm 50/50 on RDA / Khabib where as I was 75/25 on Khabib / Pettis.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

You learn something new everyday. MMA is crazy that way. I get a kick when a guy like RDA and this random little polish girl just come in and TAKE their spots. Part of why I love mma. So much for that superfight I wanted lol.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

And there were a lot of folks who thought Pettis would hold the belt for a while. I never understood it.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

He had a few very impressive stoppage victories in a row against top competition. And on top of that I think it's safe to say everyone knew RDA was greatly improved but nobody knew THAT improved lol. Atleast I didn't.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I'm all for champs dominating their divisions (like Pettis was supposed to, in the eyes of many), but when a guy like RDA comes along and dethrones the champ, and breaks them down in spectacular fashion, it really gets me more interested in the division.

Crazy to think people were saying 2 months ago how RDA had no business getting a title shot...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

CupCake said:


> Crazy to think people were saying 2 months ago how RDA had no business getting a title shot...


I don't think I and the rest of them were wrong though. I didnt feel Weidman deserved his shot when he got it either. If I tell you right now Sergio Pettis should get a title shot, you'll say it's bullshit. If he suddenly starts looking amazing, it changes everything you know? RDA landed a great knockout over Bendo, that was big. Nate and Nick have never blocked a leg kick in their life so I didnt take too much from that tbh. This fight showed stuff he's never shown before so I don't mind it.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I'm sure the people at Reebok and Wheaties are crying themselves to sleep as we speak...


*BTW* on Twitter the word is RDA partially tore his MCL 3 weeks ago and hasn't trained wrestling, or wrestled till tonight. Crazy shit!


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

CupCake said:


> Crazy to think people were saying 2 months ago how RDA had no business getting a title shot...


What's most funny is that Pettis himself was saying that in the pre-fight promos! I love seeing cocky assholes get beat up. The whole "I'm just confident" is just a thing cocky people say these days. 

RDA succeeded in what Bendo and Melendez tried to do. They just got caught in the process. Congrats to the new champ and I can't wait until Khabib beats him again. Then he will unify the LW title against Clay Guida. :thumb02:

EDIT: I feel bad for the fighters at Roufusport, though. You just know they're gonna get it at the next practice. Matt Hughes at TUF 6 style.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

This is the first UFC Anthony and Sergio's mom attended. They finally get their mom to show up at a UFC, and they both lose their fights.

Feel bad for both of them, but I'm sure they'll bounce back strong.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Trix said:


> This is the first UFC Anthony and Sergio's mom attended. They finally get their mom to show up at a UFC, and they both lose their fights.
> 
> Feel bad for both of them, but I'm sure they'll bounce back strong.


You sure? I can swear i saw her in the audience at some fight in a Pettis documentary. Sucks anyway, both of the Pettis' losing, one the championsip and the other finished within 2.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Rauno said:


> You sure? I can swear i saw her in the audience at some fight in a Pettis documentary. Sucks anyway, both of the Pettis' losing, one the championsip and the other finished within 2.


And then this happens to Sergio...


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Rauno said:


> You sure? I can swear i saw her in the audience at some fight in a Pettis documentary. Sucks anyway, both of the Pettis' losing, one the championsip and the other finished within 2.





CupCake said:


> And then this happens to Sergio...







@ 4:25

Yeah. He says she shows up but doesn't watch the fights.

This was the first ufc their mom was supposed to watch.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Great to see another roiding champ!

I wonder what Jesus thinks of his followers using steroids.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

RDA says he switched to a different strength and conditioning program around the time he fought Bendo. That's what has made the difference. There are clips of him training, looks like he has a top notch program. That could also be what the Pettis bros are missing.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Trix said:


> RDA says he switched to a different strength and conditioning program around the time he fought Bendo. That's what has made the difference. There are clips of him training, looks like he has a top notch program. That could also be what the Pettis bros are missing.


Because Dos Anjos' says it, it must be true. All of the red flags are there. I'm not a Pettis "bro", I just don't like seeing blatant cheats win. Dos Anjos with his giant Barry Bonds head and the RIDICULOUS improvements he's displayed over such a small time frame. He made Cain Velasquez's cardio look sub-par in that fight.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Great to see another roiding champ!
> 
> I wonder what Jesus thinks of his followers using steroids.


Jumping the gun a bit there aren't we? what's so blatant about his cheating? The fact he improved? People can improve quick you know...it's not out of the realms of possibility :thumb02:


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Because Dos Anjos' says it, it must be true. All of the red flags are there. I'm not a Pettis "bro", I just don't like seeing blatant cheats win. Dos Anjos with his giant Barry Bonds head and the RIDICULOUS improvements he's displayed over such a small time frame. He made Cain Velasquez's cardio look sub-par in that fight.


Beating Anthony Pettis on cardio was RDA's plan from the very beginning.

A few days before the fight, RDA was saying Anthony looked tired in the second round of his fight with Gilbert Melendez. RDA said he trained his cardio specifically to try and capitalize on that.

Then RDA realized it was a bad idea to tell everyone what his gameplan was and he started saying he would finish the fight in the 1st round.

I thought RDA would win on his cardio and his strength and conditioning, I'm only sorry I didn't bet more money on him.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Because Dos Anjos' says it, it must be true. All of the red flags are there. I'm not a Pettis "bro", I just don't like seeing blatant cheats win. Dos Anjos with his giant Barry Bonds head and the RIDICULOUS improvements he's displayed over such a small time frame. He made Cain Velasquez's cardio look sub-par in that fight.


Watch Dos Anjos segment from 7:27 onwards you'll see him mention that Pettis looked tired in the first to second round of his fight with Melendez. RDA mentions it, at least twice.

You'll also see RDA's strength and conditioning coach mention they worked on RDA's speed, reaction times, and cardio. He says RDA can go "10 rounds" hard without getting tired.






Somehow I don't think the fight going the way it did was an accident.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Because Dos Anjos' says it, it must be true. All of the red flags are there. I'm not a *Pettis "bro"*, I just don't like seeing blatant cheats win. Dos Anjos with his giant Barry Bonds head and the RIDICULOUS improvements he's displayed over such a small time frame. He made Cain Velasquez's cardio look sub-par in that fight.


Never heard that term before. And i think you're jumping the gun here, let RDA test positive first (if he even does) before you call him a cheater.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Come on now. Anderson was confirmed on serious steroids before and during the his fight against Nick Diaz, so that should mean a devastating beatdown against the smaller opponent then too, no? :confused02: Only that did not happen.

It's not like Rafael Dos Anjos wasn't tired. You could see it between rounds he was. But he just shut down Pettis and did hit him hard on his head and blasted his body with multiple kicks in the beginning of the fight and depleted Pettis from his energy and will while he was keeping the pace.

Beside that, when was the last time we've seen Pettis going the distance with someone? That was back in WEC only, almost 5 years ago, when he fought Bendo. After that fight, he went the distance with Guida *and lost* and went the distance with Jeremy freaking Stephens and won only by *split decision*. After that, he went to win 4 fights in the 1st round and 1 in the 2nd, so *what really do we know about Pettis conditioning in the last 3 years before accusing Rafael Dos Anjos of being a roider*? Specially in the moment fighters are being tested so much more?

Maybe it's not that Rafael was indeed that amazing physically, even though he never been known for having cardio issues, but maybe Pettis flashiness has something of Erick Silva's, only he was able to make a streak of quick finishes and Erick did not.

At this point I can only say Khabib would have maul Pettis in similar fashion and for similar reasons.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

RDA has made tremendous technical improvements over the years, i don't see steroids having anything to do with that.

He wasn't some cardio beast in this fight anyway, his cardio was just above Pettis all night, possibly due to all the hard body kicks and wrestling dominance he showed. 

I find the assumptions disappointing honestly, RDA has dedicated him self to improving and should garner massive respect from coming for far from the one dimensional BJJ guy he started out as.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

RDA completed something like 9 out of 10 takedowns. It wasn't because Pettis doesn't know how to wrestle. Its because RDA is a lot stronger physically and has a better strength & conditioning program.

There were plenty of body shots landed on both sides. Pettis landed a lot of good body shots early in the fight. RDA didn't have more energy because he was the only one to land body shots in the fight. His advantage is due to his strength & conditioning program and having better cardio training.

Strength & conditioning has always been the area Pettis has been weakest. Its a visible weakness that was obvious in the Melendez and Clay Guida fights.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Nobody has ever done that to Pettis. Not even close. That was as one sided of a beating as I have seen in a while. Congrats to RDA on a very very impressive win. 

I still think Anthony is one of the best in the world but man his grappling needs work. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Trix said:


> RDA completed something like 9 out of 10 takedowns. It wasn't because Pettis doesn't know how to wrestle. Its because RDA is a lot stronger physically and has a better strength & conditioning program.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Benson Henderson has off the charts strength and conditioning. 

Gilbert Melendez - while not in the same ballpark as Bendo - is also very strong and doesn't get tired.

Both guys got finished by Anthony.

RDA's strength and conditioning definitely played a factor, but it was his grappling and his constant ferocious pace that won him the fight.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Trix said:


> There were plenty of body shots landed on both sides. Pettis landed a lot of good body shots early in the fight. .



RDA landed more... and remember, his come in at the right side of Pettis, while Pettis was hitting the left side of RDA


----------



## Goat Man (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm a Pettis fan and was confident this would be a heck of a fight, but never expected RDA to dominate like that. Sure, I've seen him improve over the last couple of years, but didn't see this coming. He exposed Showtime's weaknesses.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Trix said:


> Watch Dos Anjos segment from 7:27 onwards you'll see him mention that Pettis looked tired in the first to second round of his fight with Melendez. RDA mentions it, at least twice.
> 
> You'll also see RDA's strength and conditioning coach mention they worked on RDA's speed, reaction times, and cardio. He says RDA can go "10 rounds" hard without getting tired.
> 
> ...


This. And his conditioning coach also says when they started working together, Rafael was all tighted up due to weight lifting and probably fighting only at 30 to 40% of his capacity.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Just watched the fight. Love upsets like these. So many people eating humble pie. That fight was on par with TJ and Baraos fight in terms of surprised dominance.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

After having a night to think about it, Pettis needs to bring in an Olympic caliber wrestler to shore up his TDD. He relied on his lightening quick BJJ against Gilbert and Bendo. But it didn't work against a very seasoned BJJ grappler last night. 

We've already known that this was his one Achilles heel exactly how it was with Anderson. Dynamic strikers need their space to work. Smother them and it becomes the fight we saw Chael put on years ago and last night although I was pretty impressed with RDA's much improved striking. The pressure and extra threat of the takedown didn't allow Pettis to T off as much as he usually does. It was a culmination of hard work and game planning. Pettis will continue to light up the division though. 

I'm curious to see Khabib vs Rafael in a rematch now.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Khabib said himself that RDA wasn't only going to win, but smash Pettis. 

Pettis still has little TDD. And people think he is just going to work a sub if he is on his back like he is a magical BJJ wizard. 

Pettis is awesome, but if RDA did that to him...then he had little chance vs Khabib. 

Like I've said for a year at least, Khabib is the next LW champ once he gets the fight.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Yo RDA imma let you finish but Dillashaw had the best underdog performance of all time.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> After having a night to think about it, Pettis needs to bring in an Olympic caliber wrestler to shore up his TDD. He relied on his lightening quick BJJ against Gilbert and Bendo. But it didn't work against a very seasoned BJJ grappler last night.
> 
> We've already known that this was his one Achilles heel exactly how it was with Anderson. Dynamic strikers need their space to work. Smother them and it becomes the fight we saw Chael put on years ago and last night although I was pretty impressed with RDA's much improved striking. The pressure and extra threat of the takedown didn't allow Pettis to T off as much as he usually does. It was a culmination of hard work and game planning. Pettis will continue to light up the division though.
> 
> I'm curious to see Khabib vs Rafael in a rematch now.


Agreed. I had no idea his tdd was so poor! He needs to find out what Joanna Jed(cant spell) did. She had awesome tdd. One of my favourite fighters she is now.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dat Cordeiro magic.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Dr Gonzo said:


> Agreed. I had no idea his tdd was so poor! He needs to find out what Joanna Jed(cant spell) did. She had awesome tdd. One of my favourite fighters she is now.


Heh, i think if RDA was diving in with untelegraphed shots from half the cage away... he would have been defending them easier. 

I said before the fight... only reason RDA does not stand out in any one area is because he is one of the most well rounded fighters in the sport.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> Heh, i think if RDA was diving in with untelegraphed shots from half the cage away... he would have been defending them easier.
> 
> I said before the fight... only reason RDA does not stand out in any one area is because he is one of the most well rounded fighters in the sport.


Ha yeah you're probably right. Still, Esparza had hold of Joanna a few times and didn't take her down apart from that one time. Jo showed some great tdd when tied up. 

Agree about RDA. Him and the Chris are probably equal on the well roundedness. Looked a beast.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Rauno said:


> Yo RDA imma let you finish but Dillashaw had the best underdog performance of all time.


Thread win.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Trix said:


> Watch Dos Anjos segment from 7:27 onwards you'll see him mention that Pettis looked tired in the first to second round of his fight with Melendez. RDA mentions it, at least twice.
> 
> You'll also see RDA's strength and conditioning coach mention they worked on RDA's speed, reaction times, and cardio. He says RDA can go "10 rounds" hard without getting tired.
> 
> ...


I posted before the fight (go to page 1 in this thread), pointing out my Anjos' roiding suspicions.

I can't believe a Jeremy Stephens highlight reel is now the UFC LW champion. Just seemed to magically turn into superman over the last couple of years after an entirely medicore, flat out average career.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> I posted before the fight (go to page 1 in this thread), pointing out my Anjos' roiding suspicions.
> 
> I can't believe a Jeremy Stephens highlight reel is now the UFC LW champion. Just seemed to magically turn into superman over the last couple of years after an entirely medicore, flat out average career.


I have my suspicions also. Gotta say though. Robbie Lawlor had a similar career trajectory. Do you think he roids? I really hope not. Although I did mention Lawlor in the 'guess who pops next' thread.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Dr Gonzo said:


> I have my suspicions also. Gotta say though. Robbie Lawlor had a similar career trajectory. Do you think he roids? I really hope not. Although I did mention Lawlor in the 'guess who pops next' thread.


Yes, unfortunately I also think Lawler is hitting the juice HARD. Hopefully this new UFC drug testing program weeds out the riff raff.

Robbie Lawler was getting completely outclassed on the feet by Lorenz Larkin not too long ago, now....Now, 13 years into a back and forth, hard fought career, he's a monster champion.....

Dos Anjos was a guy who was getting out struck by the likes of Clay Guida for crying out loud.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Yes, unfortunately I also think Lawler is hitting the juice HARD. Hopefully this new UFC drug testing program weeds out the riff raff.
> 
> Robbie Lawler was getting completely outclassed on the feet by Lorenz Larkin not too long ago, now....Now, 13 years into a back and forth, hard fought career, he's a monster champion.....
> 
> Dos Anjos was a guy who was getting out struck by the likes of Clay Guida for crying out loud.


Yeah the signs seem to be there unfortunately. Hope we are both wrong. I do like the Robbie Lawlor of recent times. I suppose there is a chance he has just simply developed though? I mean, early in his career there was next to no drug testing yet he still wasn't that great. Not sure about that one.

Oi, leave Clay Guida alone. He was one of my favourite fighters at one point. LW cardio machine with relentless pace and solid chin.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Dr Gonzo said:


> Yeah the signs seem to be there unfortunately. Hope we are both wrong. I do like the Robbie Lawlor of recent times. I suppose there is a chance he has just simply developed though? I mean, early in his career there was next to no drug testing yet he still wasn't that great. Not sure about that one.
> 
> Oi, leave Clay Guida alone. He was one of my favourite fighters at one point. LW cardio machine with relentless pace and solid chin.


lol, don't get me wrong - Guida sets a monster pace and is a good wrestler, but he's also been very poor standing. He's a below average striker yet managed to break Dos Anjos' jaw on the feet:










Now, suddenly Anjos is whopping the likes of Pettis, Cerrone and Diaz all over the octagon.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Everyone who wins is on PEDs these days. Duh.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> lol, don't get me wrong - Guida sets a monster pace and is a good wrestler, but he's also been very poor standing. He's a below average striker yet managed to break Dos Anjos' jaw on the feet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, as far as RDA goes it certainly does make me raise an eyebrow and stroke my chin with suspicion. I'm not gonna chastise him until we get confirmation though.

Guidas a beast man!!!!

Agreed with all you said though. Funny but awesome watching him brawl with Diego Sanchez. Diego's shots were better and more accurate but Clay didn't care. Took a beastly head kick and carried on throwing them fast little nothing punches. Well, nothing until you break a mans jaw.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Guida fight was 5 years ago... Anjos has obviously made great changes to his training since then and it's payed off hugely, give the guy a break.

Corderio wizardry.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> lol, don't get me wrong - Guida sets a monster pace and is a good wrestler, but he's also been very poor standing. He's a below average striker yet managed to break Dos Anjos' jaw on the feet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But the improvements in Dos Anjos striking game are technical, he actually went out there and learned how to strike at a top gym after years of not doing so and relying on his BJJ,


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

I saw RDA say in an interview with Ariel Helwani before the fight that everything clicked for him after he was invited by Frankie Edgar to train with him. He said he got to see how Frankie trained everyday and it showed him he had to step his game up.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

towwffc said:


> I saw RDA say in an interview with Ariel Helwani before the fight that everything clicked for him after he was invited by Frankie Edgar to train with him. He said he got to see how Frankie trained everyday and it showed him he had to step his game up.


Edgar seems like the kind of guy you would want as a neighbor, I cant say the same for 99.9 of fighters.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

SM33 said:


> The Guida fight was 5 years ago... Anjos has obviously made great changes to his training since then and it's payed off hugely, give the guy a break.
> 
> Corderio wizardry.


This.



Joabbuac said:


> But the improvements in Dos Anjos striking game are technical, he actually went out there and learned how to strike at a top gym after years of not doing so and relying on his BJJ,


And this.

Rafael was merely a BJJ fighter when he fough with Guida (who beat Pettis too, BTW) and if we are to accuse RDA of being a roider just because of his technical domination over Pettis, why would we leave Guida and his notorious, endless, frenetic pace off of the hook, being him even older than Rafael ? Just because he is the likable caveman?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> This.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't you get the memo its not cool to ever do anything but utterly despise Guida since the Maynard fight that nobody will ever forgive or forget no matter how many FOTN bonuses the guy has.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Didn't you get the memo its not cool to ever do anything but utterly despise Guida since the Maynard fight that nobody will ever forgive or forget no matter how many FOTN bonuses the guy has.


I feel like sometimes I was the only one who didn't. I've never hated on him. Was once one of my favourite fighters like I said. Haven't seen him fight in a while is why he's no longer in the top echelon of my fave fighters.

EDIT. I'll never forget the Huerta and Sanchez fights. Unlike most though I prefer the Sanchez fight. Might have something to do with taking that head kick and not even blinking.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

I did not expect PEttis to get dominated like that.

Curious to see what happens in the title defense when RDA fights Khabib.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Dr Gonzo said:


> I feel like sometimes I was the only one who didn't. I've never hated on him. Was once one of my favourite fighters like I said. Haven't seen him fight in a while is why he's no longer in the top echelon of my fave fighters.
> 
> EDIT. I'll never forget the Huerta and Sanchez fights. Unlike most though I prefer the Sanchez fight. Might have something to do with taking that head kick and not even blinking.


Your not alone but we are few and far between.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

From Guida's Wiki.



> He is renowned for his iron chin, having been knocked out only once in competition by Chad Mendes. Guida is also known for his *relentless pressure* and *unending stamina*.


I am sure the bold part would raise no steroids red flags nowadays, right?

PS: I like the guy.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Your not alone but we are few and far between.


Good grief. Thought I was the only one.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Dos Anjos looked great, like, really great. He looked in a different league to Pettis. Very very impressed. 155 sure is interesting now!

P.S - He is my outside bet to get popped for PEDs... dude is RIPPED!


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

Little too late but I will put my 2 cents anyway.


RDA looked amazing. Fight exactly he needed, superb performance.

But I was watching it with my friend and we both noticed that Pettis looked different before the fight. He looked flat. Maybe loss of his Brother played bigger factor than some might think.

His hands in round one was super slow and unacurate and weak.

It all might just be because RDA was faster, stronger, better and made Pettis look weaker. But I feel that Pettis had bad day from get go.

Just my observation. Not want to také anything from RDA he did phenomanal job. Only thing Im worried about are PEDs. That was some EPO next level conditioning there.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Atilak said:


> Little too late but I will put my 2 cents anyway.
> 
> 
> RDA looked amazing. Fight exactly he needed, superb performance.
> ...


He was just trying to deal with being put against the cage and trying to time the distance. Those body kicks also took LOADS out of him really quickly. He was barely into the match before RDA started taking control, sapping his energy and then the possibility of the messed up eye. Pettis only really looked into the fight in Round 3 but in 4 and 5 he couldnt handle the wrestling.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

This was pretty much the game plan Melendez brought to his fight with Pettis, he had some good success with it... RDA executed it better.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Melendez' striking was no where near RDA's though. He was all wrestling, which is why I felt Khabib would have easily beat Pettis. RDA and Khabib is 50/50 now for me.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Melendez' striking was no where near RDA's though. He was all wrestling, which is why I felt Khabib would have easily beat Pettis. RDA and Khabib is 50/50 now for me.


50/50?

Have you seen the 1st fight?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

AmdM said:


> 50/50?
> 
> Have you seen the 1st fight?


Yeah. I didn't reckon RDA would make it out of the first against Pettis back then.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Back then?
It was less than a year ago.

RDA has close of 1% chances to win against Kabib.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

AmdM said:


> Back then?
> It was less than a year ago.
> 
> RDA has close of 1% chances to win against Kabib.


TJ Dillashaw lost to Rafael Assuncao 7 months before destroying Renan Barao for the title. He went the distance with Mike Easton 4 and a half months before it, yet he KOs Barao.

Fighters improve. Look through this thread, people can't believe the jump up in skill level.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Melendez' striking was no where near RDA's though. He was all wrestling, which is why I felt Khabib would have easily beat Pettis. RDA and Khabib is 50/50 now for me.


I was surprised to see Dos Anjos do so well in the standup. Pettis does have a tendency to walk straight back into the cage when pressured. After rufus told him to move, he finally did start to circle but by that time he felt he needed to win rounds and came forward.

Thats where RDA was different than Melendez, he actually mixed his takedowns in with his own strikes and timed them when Pettis was setting up for power shots.

I think single minded wrestling pressure doesnt really work against top tier fighters due toits predictability; it can be defended or countered.

What RDA did was beautiful. Pure striking he had a slight edge, but Pettis is always dangerous. Mixed in with wrestling and elite BJJ, and Pettis was cooked.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

As the reigning, defending, undisputed UFC Lightweight Champions of the world, Benson Henderson > Anthony Pettis. Deal with it.

Yes, sometimes you just got to be a dick. :wink03:


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

The pace and pressure RDA set in this fight was ridiculous. He cracked Pettis' eye first thing with a perfect shot and was relentless from then on. All his corner said was pressure and they knew he had the tank to do it, and they knew he could do it correctly.

In no way is this a _bad_ loss for Pettis, after three very tough rounds he came out in the fourth with some fresh strikes, escaped an all-but locked in Kimura, then spun out from back mount and took RDA down. Didn't amount to much but the fact he defended so diligently at that point is awesome.

Very high level fight, technically and physically... RDA was sharper, super impressive win.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

It was weird seeing Pettis getting dominated like that


----------



## Aiken (May 3, 2010)

During the interview Pettis gave after the weigh-in, he joked "so he's going to Guida me?"

Which is about the only thing Pettis got right all weekend...

I comfort myself with the knowledge that every fighter can be beaten - to every pair of unbeatable scissors there will always come a rock with their name on it...

But man, was that a mauling...


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

SM33 said:


> The pace and pressure RDA set in this fight was ridiculous. He cracked Pettis' eye first thing with a perfect shot and was relentless from then on. All his corner said was pressure and they knew he had the tank to do it, and they knew he could do it correctly.
> 
> *In no way is this a bad loss for Pettis*, after three very tough rounds he came out in the fourth with some fresh strikes, escaped an all-but locked in Kimura, then spun out from back mount and took RDA down. Didn't amount to much but the fact he defended so diligently at that point is awesome.
> 
> Very high level fight, technically and physically... RDA was sharper, super impressive win.


Um losing the title is always a bad loss in my opinion. And given all the hype and momentum Pettis was just starting to gain, then being completely dominated for 25 minutes like that against someone he was likely favored to beat handily...I'd say thats a pretty BAD loss. Atleast in my opinion.

Of course he's still a star who will live to fight another day. But that was still a bad loss given he was expected to win.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

towwffc said:


> Um losing the title is always a bad loss in my opinion. And given all the hype and momentum Pettis was just starting to gain, then being completely dominated for 25 minutes like that against someone he was likely favored to beat handily...I'd say thats a pretty BAD loss. Atleast in my opinion.
> 
> Of course he's still a star who will live to fight another day. But that was still a bad loss given he was expected to win.


I agree with that. That was bad not because RDA wasn't suppose to look that good, but specially due to the way Pettis was on the talks of being one of the best P4P fighters and also, his not so humble nickname, "Showtime", does not make him any favors as recently people expected a flashy victory of him more than not. RDA surpassed him in every aspect of that fight.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

Pettis vs McConnor. Go.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

This is all BS pettis only lost because RDA hit him in the first round.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

prospect said:


> This is all BS pettis only lost because RDA hit him in the first round.


... and in the second, and in the third, and in the fourth, and in the fifth.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> ... and in the second, and in the third, and in the fourth, and in the fifth.


Don't be stupid stupid, he was only able to hit him later because he hit him in the 1st round


----------



## suspectchin (Apr 29, 2014)

Hey, it it helps you sleep at night. Maybe Pettis should have manned up like a champion and gotten passed the adversity in the first round. 

Don't discredit Dos Anjos just because he's better looking than you. Not his fault he's beautiful.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

prospect said:


> This is all BS pettis only lost because RDA hit him in the first round.


Breaking: Fighter wins fight through hitting other fighter in the face. Who would've thought...


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Breaking: Fighter wins fight through hitting other fighter in the face. Who would've thought...


If Pettis didn't get hit in the eye in the first round he prob. woulda won via showtime kick. 

REMATCH!!! 

/troll


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

It's funny! Just like when Barao said he only lost to Dillashaw because TJ hit him in the first round. Oh really?! :laugh:


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

prospect said:


> Don't be stupid stupid, he was only able to hit him later because he hit him in the 1st round


Hahahaha, WHAT?


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

prospect said:


> Don't be stupid stupid, he was only able to hit him later because he hit him in the 1st round


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Dos Anjos dominating Pettis was a major surprise. I figured Pettis would win the exchanges by a wide margin. Not the case. Talk about reinventing himself. Dos Anjos went from a victim of one of the nastiest uppercuts in MMA ever. Then out if nowhere puts Henderson away becames an instant contender and now champion. I really believe Pettis overlooked Dos Anjos and paid for it by losing UFC gold. Hope Anthony gets a rematch. RDA in my opinion is the most improved fighter in the UFC...


----------

